# Grooming powder versus normal human powder.



## spgohjc (Mar 16, 2009)

hi,
Does anyone here have any experience with using grooming powder versus those used by humans, like Johson powder? Which is better?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi there, what type of grooming powder do you mean? Do you mean a powder for the ears? If so, no, I wouldn't use a regular human powder for that.

If you mean general 'coat' powder - yes, I have used Johnsons Baby Powder, with Cornstarch - (not the regular type). Note, the powder is quite drying - so can damage the coat in the long run, but I have used it to help pull apart big nasty matts and it has worked a treat for me.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Generic corn starch works great for untangling mats, also "Cowboy Magic"detangler for very bad mats and tangles. But I think there is silicone in it, so I would just use it and then wash it out. I would also wash out the corn starch as soon as I could. I do not think I would use baby powder as I would not want the dog licking the "perfumes" and other ingredients.

I have used thew Cowboy magic on detangling/ de-matting horse manes/tails, dogs ( shelties ) and Persian cats. I does work great and has saved me from trimming mats out I have not had to use it on my Malts.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I use baby powder, especially on my male in full coat who likes to PEE on himself. On tear stains, I've used them all. Grooming powder, drying powder, baby powder, cornstarch - whatever I have handy. At shows i mostly use the Pawmarks drying powder because my boy gets sooooo wet in the face before ring time.


----------



## spgohjc (Mar 16, 2009)

I only feel that the Johnson baby power smells a lot better than most grooming powder but not sure if that can be eaten for both. So far, she never fainted after that. :smheat:


----------

